# Problem beim GIF erstellen



## Carcharoth (11. Dezember 2010)

o hai

ich hab mir mit dem Modelviewer n GIF erstellt und hab einige Probleme die bearbeitete Version zu speichern.
Wenn ich den Hintergrund transparent mache, zieht das Bild komische Schlieren. Hat da jemand ne Idee wie man das beheben kann?

Hier das Original
http://rapidshare.com/files/436269456/schildi_final.psd

Ne Bekannte hats hingekriegt dass es nicht mehr Schlieren zieht, aber dafür ruckelt das GIF extrem.
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6707/schildifinal.gif


----------



## Dracun (11. Dezember 2010)

hmm wenn i mir die Vorschau angucke läuft es flüssig und wenn i es speichern will nimmer .. kurios  i bleib aber dran 

Edith: I sollte mir so was net mit dem IE anschauen  im FF läuft es flüssig 

DL Link: http://rapidshare.com/files/436285014/schildi_final2.gif I hoffe das ist so okay 4 u


----------



## Zukane (11. Dezember 2010)

Argh wie kann man ein Bild nru bei einem DATEIhoster hochladen udn net einfach bei einem BILDhoster ?:S

Ich hab mit PS kein Problem.

Nimm das ganze einfach mal mit Fraps 1.9d auf (die letzte kostenlose Version davon mit top Qualität)
udn wandel das ganze in Photoshop um. Also in PS auf Datei- Importieren -> Videoframes zu Ebenen.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm wenn i mir die Vorschau angucke läuft es flüssig und wenn i es speichern will nimmer .. kurios  i bleib aber dran
> 
> Edith: I sollte mir so was net mit dem IE anschauen  im FF läuft es flüssig
> 
> DL Link: http://rapidshare.com/files/436285014/schildi_final2.gif I hoffe das ist so okay 4 u



Wie hast du das hingekriegt? *g*

Weil ich hab da noch n zweites.. *hust* http://rapidshare.com/files/436340309/carcha2_transparent.psd 


Edit: 
Zukane, bei DER Bildgrösse kann man n PSD eigentlich nur bei nem Filesharer hosten *g*


Edit2:
Dracun, das Ding ist nicht transparent. Es hat nen weissen Hintergrund gekriegt.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2010)

okay mach ich nochmal mein großer Meister ..denke diesmal an die Transparenz 

Edith:
Also wenn i das transparent mache zieht der die schlieren, beim weißen BG net. kurios .. aber i geb net auf 

Edith 2:
Doppeltkurios .. Carcha geht transparent ohne schlieren  .. hmm irgendwo sind da verschiedenen Einstellungen mal vergleichen ich muss 
DL Carcha: 
http://rapidshare.co...transparent.gif

Edith 3:

Heureka ... Schildi transparent ohne Schlieren und ohne Ruckeln 
DL Schildi:
http://rapidshare.com/files/436436629/schildi_final-_transparent.gif


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Dezember 2010)

Ist wieder weiss geworden bei beiden... siehe unten. 
Ich muss das wohl irgendwie anders lösen und da nen Hintergrund reinknallen...  







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2010)

Grummel 

Aber Cracha ist transparent?


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Dezember 2010)

Nein *g*

Welches Programm nutzt du?


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2010)

Photoshop CS 5 
Hmm schade ..... sry i dachte i könnte dir helfen  Es tut mir leid.


----------



## Zukane (12. Dezember 2010)

Hm geht Transperent mit GIF überhaupt?

Also bei PNG geht es auf jedenfall aber bei GIF bin ich mir nicht sicher.


Und für was soll das Bild denn transparent sein? Man kann es auch so machen wie der Hintergrund
von eienm Forum oder Ähnliches (hier denke ich wegen der Dateigrößenbeschränkung nicht möglich als Avatar).


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2010)

Transparent geht nur zieht der dann schlieren ...  Das ist dat einzigste Problem


----------



## AjaxXx (12. Dezember 2010)

http://img822.imageshack.us/f/schildifinal.gif/


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gut, nur zu schnell *g*
Mal sehn ob ich das Tempo noch runterkrieg...


----------



## AjaxXx (12. Dezember 2010)

Das bewegt sich doch normal schnell o0 Hab das sogar extra "normal" schnell gemacht.


----------



## Zukane (13. Dezember 2010)

Jo ist super hier einfahc mal ne Mintue laden lassen dann geht alles:

http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/6707/schildifinal.gif


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Dezember 2010)

Im Original ist sie ca. n Drittel langsamer... 
Das is ne Schildkröte, kein Feldhamster *g*


----------



## AjaxXx (14. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass das Ruckeln daraus resultiert, das du zu wenig FPS hast.
Also entweder schnell oder ruckeln - suchs dir aus.


----------



## Yadiz (14. Dezember 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass das Ruckeln daraus resultiert, das du zu wenig FPS hast.
> Also entweder schnell oder ruckeln - suchs dir aus.



Das ist der Punkt.

Wenn du den WoW Modelviewer beispielsweise mit Fraps aufnimmst kannst du die FPS wählen. Nimm da am besten 60. So wird das "Video" auch mit halber Geschwindigkeit für das Auge noch halbwegs ruckelfrei (~30 fps) dargestellt. 
Es gibts Programme, die dein Fraps Video in Einzelbilder umwandeln, so dass du sie mit Gimp oder anderen Programmen zu einem gif zusammenfügen kannst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Bei dem hier würde ich auf 20-max. 25 FPS tippen. - für das Auge noch ein bischen zu wenig.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Dezember 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hingegen find ich vom Tempo her fast schon perfekt *g*
Edit: Nur ists nich transparent.


----------



## Dracun (14. Dezember 2010)

Gott hast du Ansprüche


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Dezember 2010)

Das sind doch keine Ansprüche... tsts *g*


----------



## AjaxXx (16. Dezember 2010)

Stell einfach bei Photoshop das Gif als transparent ein und lass die automatisch eingefügten Zwischenbilder weg, dann gibt es auch keine Schlieren.


Ansonsten muss ich da meinem lieblings-ich-hab-meinen-sohn-lieb-und-stelle-deswegen-bilder-von-ihm-ins-netz-poster recht geben. Du hast ziemlich hohe Ansprüche, denn anstatt dich mit der kostenlosen Arbeit die wir für dich gemacht haben zufrieden zu geben oder wenigstens nach zu fragen wie es denn funktioniert um es anschließend selber zu machen, kommst du mit "Verbesserungsvorschlägen" welche ich schon fast als Haarspaltereien ansehe.
Und um dein Lieblingssmile zu zitieren: *g* *g* *g*


----------



## Yadiz (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich würds so mal probieren. 

1. Du nimmst das Video mit Fraps im Modelviewer auf.
2. Mit ChromaKeying machst du den Hintergrund transparent. geht beispielsweise mit Vegas oder Premiere.
3. Du renderst das Video in Einzelbilder. Sollte afaik gehen mit Vegas - bei Premiere gehts 100%
4. Du importierst deine Einzelbilder in gimp, ps, etc. und kannst jetzt das gif erstellen.

Gibt sicher noch einfachere Wege :-)


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Dezember 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Stell einfach bei Photoshop das Gif als transparent ein und lass die automatisch eingefügten Zwischenbilder weg, dann gibt es auch keine Schlieren.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich da meinem lieblings-ich-hab-meinen-sohn-lieb-und-stelle-deswegen-bilder-von-ihm-ins-netz-poster recht geben. Du hast ziemlich hohe Ansprüche, denn anstatt dich mit der kostenlosen Arbeit die wir für dich gemacht haben zufrieden zu geben oder wenigstens nach zu fragen wie es denn funktioniert um es anschließend selber zu machen, kommst du mit "Verbesserungsvorschlägen" welche ich schon fast als Haarspaltereien ansehe.
> Und um dein Lieblingssmile zu zitieren: *g* *g* *g*




- Das GIF hab ich bei Photoshop als transparent eingestellt. Ganz blöd bin ich auch nicht. Man sieht auch das übliche Grau/Schwarz-Karierte Hintergrundmuster. 
- Desweiteren war die Ursprungsfrage "Wie behebe ich das?" und nicht "macht mal!"
- Zufriedengeben geht leider nicht, weils quasi dieselben Ergebnisse sind die ich auch hatte. Und mit meinen war ich auch nicht zufrieden. Drum frag ich hier ja ob jemand ne Lösung hat. 
- Und "*g*" ist kein Smilie 



Ich mein, das is ja nich das erste GIF das ich erstelle mit transparentem Hintergrund. Ich wollte doch nur wissen ob jemand weiss wieso es Schlieren zieht und wie man die wegkriegt. Ich hab hier niemanden beauftragt das perfekte Bild zu erstellen. Ich will nur wissen wie ich die die Schlieren loswerde. That's all. =)


Die Lösung über Fraps hingegen ist mir echt zu kompliziert. Erst ne VirtualMachine aufsetzen für Vegas (die Demo war auf dem Rechner hier schonmal installiert. Die 30 Testtage sind um  ), dann Fraps installieren, die Sequenz exakt solange aufnehmen bis es stimmt und dann das hässlichste: ChromaKeying *g* Do not want.


----------



## Dracun (16. Dezember 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Stell einfach bei Photoshop das Gif als transparent ein und lass die automatisch eingefügten Zwischenbilder weg, dann gibt es auch keine Schlieren.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich da meinem *lieblings-ich-hab-meinen-sohn-lieb-und-stelle-deswegen-bilder-von-ihm-ins-netz-poster* recht geben. Du hast ziemlich hohe Ansprüche, denn anstatt dich mit der kostenlosen Arbeit die wir für dich gemacht haben zufrieden zu geben oder wenigstens nach zu fragen wie es denn funktioniert um es anschließend selber zu machen, kommst du mit "Verbesserungsvorschlägen" welche ich schon fast als Haarspaltereien ansehe.
> Und um dein Lieblingssmile zu zitieren: *g* *g* *g*


Diese total sinnige Aussage überlese ich einfach mal.

Des weiteren habe ich dies als Scherz gemeint und einfach hier transparent und dann passt das.... ÄTSCH Falscher Fehler .. Habe ich selbst auch gemacht und es war nun mal net das was er haben möchte. 
Was auch wiederum sein gutes Recht denn er hat ja nett gefragt und selbst da darf man Ansprüche haben.
Und vor allem machen wir ( zumindest die meisten) so was gerne und sehen so was nicht als Arbeit an. Und wie es geht hat er ja gefragt:



Carcharoth schrieb:


> o hai
> 
> ich hab mir mit dem Modelviewer n GIF erstellt und hab einige Probleme die bearbeitete Version zu speichern.
> Wenn ich den Hintergrund transparent mache, zieht das Bild komische Schlieren. *Hat da jemand ne Idee wie man das beheben kann?*



Na fällt wat auf?


----------



## Yadiz (16. Dezember 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> die Sequenz exakt solange aufnehmen bis es stimmt und dann das hässlichste: ChromaKeying *g* Do not want.




- Die Sequenz musst nicht solange aufnehmen bis sie stimmt. Mit ModelViewer gibts eine Funktion, die Animationsschleife nur ein mal abzuspielen.
- Chroma Keying ist nur ein Klick. 10 sec Einstellung, dann kann man schon rendern. Das einzig lange dürfte die Installation sein.


----------



## AjaxXx (16. Dezember 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]und einfach hier transparent und dann passt das.... ÄTSCH Falscher Fehler .. Habe ich selbst auch gemacht und es war nun mal net das was er haben möchte.[/font]



Das nächste Mal versucht du bitte den gesamten Satz inklusive Nebensätze zu verarbeiten, denn wie ich in meinem letzen Post bereits erklärt habe muss man die Zwischenbilder ausschalten die eingefügt werden. Der korrekte Name fällt mir nicht ein.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Diese total sinnige Aussage überlese ich einfach mal.[/font]


Minus mal Minus gibt Plus, oder?

Und genau wie es IHR (gehe ich einfach mal davon aus) Recht ist nachzufragen ob man es besser machen kann, so ist es mein recht anzumerken das man die vorgeschlagenen Lösungsansätze ausprobieren kann, anstatt es andere machen zu lassen. Sonst lernt man es doch nie, oder nicht? 

Ich habe ja  bereits erklärt woran es liegt, das es entweder ruckelt, oder eben schlieren zieht und das war ja auch die Frage des TE. Also nicht mosern, sondern machen!

Ebenfalls habe ich im Gegensatz zu dir ein TRANSPARENTES und RUCKELFREIES Gif gepostet. Mehr geht nur mit besserem Material das man sich eben nicht aus den Rippen schneiden kann. C'est la vie...


----------

